# Normales Bild kacheln



## Cusco (24. Juni 2006)

Hi,

kann man ein <img scr... - Bild Kacheln? Also das Bild hat ne Größe von z.B. 3x3 Pixel, soll aber auf 3x 100 gekachelt und nicht gestreckt werden, ich brauche das für den Rahmen um den Tumpnail, der Rahmen kann verschiedene Größen annehmen und ich möchte Kacheln und nicht strecken. In Self-HTML habe ich nix darüber gefunden.

Es geht um Diese Seite: http://sn-archiv.muenzinfo.eu/SN-Galerie/


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Juni 2006)

Nö, normal per <img> eingebundene Bilder kann man nicht kacheln.
Warum nimmst du dieses Bild nicht als Hintergrund für die Tabellenzellen..da wird es dann gekachelt, und die Dicke des Rahmens kannst du über das CSS-Format _padding_ der Zellen steuern


----------



## Maik (24. Juni 2006)

Setze, wie schon von Sven empfohlen, die Grafik als Hintergrund in die Tabellenzellen ein, um sie zu kacheln.

Grundsätzlich lassen sich Hintergrundbilder mit der CSS-Eigenschaft background-repeat in der X- und/oder Y-Achse wiederholen.


----------

